# How long does it take you to learn how to drive?



## AnxiousAndy19

.


----------



## Dreamscape

It doesn't take that long but it might vary a little from person to person. A driving school helped me quite a bit to feel more confident with my driving. Mainly though it's just about getting out on the road and having enough practice. Eventually when you drive enough it feels relatively effortless. I probably only spent 15-20 hours practice along with the driving class before I took the test and passed.


----------



## Hello22

Took me a few months on and off with the practice. I passed my test 6 months after getting my car.


----------



## Belshazzar

It took me a month to get comfortable behind the wheel, but I really hate driving. Probably another two or three to get used to other types of driving, like highways, storms, snow, etc. I failed my test twice, but both times was because of parallel parking. It took me like six months to be able to not suck at that.


----------



## successful

it only takes 1 day to learn how to drive, actually only a few hours. I drove perfectly on the highway at 70 on my 3rd day (i think that's like the 6th hour of driving). extremely easy stuff.
now parallel parking looks like a *****, i know this sounds funny but i've been driving for about 4 years now and still don't know how to park in-between two parallel parked cars, and probably never will.

thank god they didn't ask me to do that on my driving test i would have failed lol.


----------



## sansd

I know that I pretty much did enough to meet the minimum requirements for a minor to get a license (permit for six months before I got the license, 50 hours experience), but I'm not sure how long it took me to get comfortable with it.


----------



## Emptyheart

only took my 1 day. the first day I hit a mailbox..after that i got the hang of it.


----------



## Cedilla

Thanks to my crappy drivers ed program.(I had maybe 30 minutes total behind the wheel) I did it backwards, I got my licence and then learned how to drive by myself.:sus Drivings pretty self explanatory if you ride in a car watching someone else drive growing up. I could drive somewhat ok my first time behind the wheel. However it took me several months to get comfortable, and really good at driving. Now 5 years later I have yet to have an accident, and I've only got one speeding ticket driving a car, (3 on two wheels.) (only one ticket showing on my record)


----------



## Meli24R

successful said:


> i know this sounds funny but i've been driving for about 4 years now and still don't know how to park in-between two parallel parked cars, and probably never will.
> 
> thank god they didn't ask me to do that on my driving test i would have failed lol.


This is the reason why I keep getting an automatic fail on my driving test. I always panic and either don't get into the space enough or I hit the curb. My friend took her test at the same branch and her instructor didn't care that she didn't do it correctly. I'm going to be super pissed if I get the same woman next time and she fails me for not doing it perfectly.


----------



## RayOfLight123

It took me nearly a year to get up to test level


----------



## lonelyjew

I understood how to drive way before I actually drove my first time, just by watching my dad. I learned with my older brother when I was 13 though and my dad would let me drive around an abandoned site a neighborhood was planned for. I think people who played video games in their youth had a much easier time learning to drive. I see plenty of people on the road who have licenses who don't know how to drive though lol.


----------



## Teehee

In America, do you guys have one test or two?

From where I am, you have to take THREE tests (1 written; 2 on the road) before you can finally get your full license...takes almost three years 

Driving is easy
-Practice on small streets to get the hang of the steering. I found steering odd when I first started driving
-Then practice driving on fast roads in a straight line. Get used to the speed and behavior of other drivers
-Once you feel comfortable, then practice changing lanes on a not-so-busy but large enough 2 laned road. Get used to familiarizing yourself with your mirrors and knowing how far the cars actually are in your mirror and whether they're far enough to change lanes. (Blind spot check too! ) Changing lanes is a ***** when you're new to it.

-----

Im going for my full license next week coincidentally. Wish me luck!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Meli24R said:


> This is the reason why I keep getting an automatic fail on my driving test. I always panic and either don't get into the space enough or I hit the curb. perfectly.





successful said:


> now parallel parking looks like a *****, i know this sounds funny but i've been driving for about 4 years now and still don't know how to park in-between two parallel parked cars, and probably never will.


you guys need this car


----------



## Akane

I got 2 hours practice driving to the dmv twice and got my license the 2nd time. Then got told to drive myself to college 50miles down the interstate. I ended up 50miles south when I needed to go 50miles north. :b


----------



## rainsong2775

As others have stated, learning to drive is pretty straight-forward (so to speak). 
It's the practice that will really make a difference.
That's where you will get comfortable about the experience...where you learn the "feel" of the car and how it handles. 

I didn't get my license until I was 24. And discovered it really love to drive. The adult independence and self-esteem boost you get from this "rite of passage" is wonderful. 
One of the best things I ever did. 
You sound like you are ready.
Good Luck!


----------



## Ununderstood

successful said:


> it only takes 1 day to learn how to drive, actually only a few hours. I drove perfectly on the highway at 70 on my 3rd day (i think that's like the 6th hour of driving). extremely easy stuff.
> now parallel parking looks like a *****, i know this sounds funny but i've been driving for about 4 years now and still don't know how to park in-between two parallel parked cars, and probably never will.
> 
> thank god they didn't ask me to do that on my driving test i would have failed lol.


This is me. Thought I did do parallel park on my test, it was the only thing that I messed up in so I still passed easily.


----------



## lostinlife

Teehee said:


> -Practice on small streets to get the hang of the steering. I found steering odd when I first started driving


Do you guys use push-pull steering or hand-over-hand? The last driver's ed school I went to used hand-over-hand but that's the only school I've been to that teaches that.


----------



## velvet1

It took me like a month and the more you drive in the street the more its easier. I got my license at 20 years old and its not that hard because its the same as a bicycle.

I had to study the book, it had pictures on some of the topic and wasn't that long. It was easy, took the first time and failed. Did the test the second time and passed. Finally had to do the parallel parking and I failed. Started practicing more and passed. Took the road test because I passed the parallel parking and passed. I was glad...


----------



## AceRimmer

successful said:


> now parallel parking looks like a *****, i know this sounds funny but i've been driving for about 4 years now and still don't know how to park in-between two parallel parked cars, and probably never will.
> 
> thank god they didn't ask me to do that on my driving test i would have failed lol.


I've never parallel parked in my life. I just drive to a spot that doesn't require it even if it's waaaay further away.


----------



## PickleNose

I took a driving class when I was 15. Part of it was hands on driving with an instructor. She started me with a stickshift (Which I think is an excellent way to learn). We got along great and I was driving pretty good after the first couple of days.


----------



## neeko

Maybe 3 or 4 times out driving for a few hours. I remember when I was first driving I felt like 'When is this ever going to feel normal or comfortable'.

Funny story, first time I ever drove a car was with my Mom and it was just after I had finished smoking some weed and I was all like ****, this is gonna kill my high. So we were driving through the neighborhood and I was saying something like, 'Mom I just don't want to drive right now.' And my Mom was saying 'Why? Why don't you want to drive right now I don't get it.' And I was just like I DONT WANT TO DRIVE RIGHT NOW. lol. Might not be that funny, but looking back on it, it's a little stoner tale lol. I don't smoke weed any more, I quit a few years back.


----------



## polardude18

I am glad I saw this because I have been wanting to know the same thing, I have my permit but I moved so i need to retake the written test and learn to drive. My goal is to get my license by the time I am 19 (I feel bad for not having it sooner.)

I always thought those cars that would parallel park for you were kind of funny, I mean like if you get into a fender bender you have nothing to say in your defence 'sorry officer, I had no hands on the wheel and I was not really looking where I was going, I was letting my car drive itself' the officer would probably assume you were intoxicated at the time.


----------



## xxkaijuxx

I am 24 and just got my license at 22. I was terrified of driving and even burst into tears in front of the person giving me the test. I still freak out on occasion and have had 2 major panic attacks while driving that led me to the ER... Can't drive out of town, make left turns, parallel park, back up etc... If I didn't have to drive, I wouldn't.


----------

